# Identify This Sensor/Connector - *Urgent Help Needed*



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

SOLVED - See second post.


Hey guys. My mom's 02 L31 2.5L Altima is stranded here at my brother's house on turkey day. 

Please help me identify this broken sensor/connector part so that we can go about getting a replacement.

My brother noticed it leaking oil and he finally spotted the source of the leak as being this cracked connector. It looks like a auto shop employee replaced the black sensor and cracked the plastic on the connector.


































Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

We figured it out ourselves by looking at the sensor pictures on this website.

WELLS Engine Management Systems: O.E. Quality & Coverage for the 21st Century

2002 Altima 2.5 - Sensors Page

WELLS Engine Management Systems










Thanks anyway guys. I only had this thread up a few minutes before he found the site.

P.S. The reason it was leaking oil is because the moron at the auto shop didn't install the rubber o-ring. It looks like the new part doesn't come with the o-ring so that might explain the problem.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

wow i like the pics! high quality cam huh lol


----------

